# My Landmark Restoration Project



## hankster1

My Landmark (MTD) Restoration is now complete. I had my machinist make a new impeller shaft, and cut a new keyway into the auger shaft. Installed new Impeller Bearing, belts, rebuilt and repack auger gearbox. Still had the original aluminum gear in good condition. Repaint and clean and lube every thing. Drilled holes into the axle and installed grease nipples in both sides as well as new axle bushings. Looking forward to using it next winter.
Hank


----------



## 43128

it looks great. definitley not anything like the cxheap, flimsy crap that mtd makes today. are you planning to install an impeller kit?


----------



## hankster1

It has a 14" Impeller, I could already throw the snow onto the roof of my house if I wanted to so I don"t think its necessary on this machine. I actually welded up some cracks in the lower corners of the auger housing. Thick heavy gauge steel. The impeller shaft is 7/8 shafting and the auger shaft is 1" I really liked this machine last winter so decided to fix it up nice.
Hank


----------



## Fred9

Great work and result!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

My Craftsman has a 14" impeller and I know how much snow that sucker can eat and toss. Makes for one heck of a rooster tail. They are well worth fixing up as you have a tank when you're done.
You did an excellent job on that machine. The impeller kit is a nice modification if you get much wet heavy snow. Mine would sometimes clog but with the mod it doesn't. It made a difference on mine.


----------



## liftoff1967

Nice job.


----------



## pweerc

Hello Hankster,
Im in the process of redoing my 87 10hp 33in MTD Yardman. I hope it turns out as good as yours but I am just going to do a rattle can paint job this yr. What paint did you use and what is the orange color? Tony


----------



## 43128

looks like chevy orange


----------



## Grunt

GREAT job on the restoration, looks better than new.


----------



## dbert

Very nice.


----------



## motorhead64

Nice job, hankster. Should be signed, like a painting....and like a painting, it will outlive us all. MH


----------



## micah68kj

Very nice job Hank. It will probably outlast all the new machines.


----------



## hankster1

Thanks for appreciating the result. It looks like a chevy orange in the pics, Its actually a bright Fire Red. I used armour coat rust paint and applied it with a small paint roller. some of the hardware and most of the nuts and washers are stainless steel. I also "re shoed" the skids by welding 1/8 bar stock on the bottom. I was inspired by some of the nice machines that I have seen reworked on here.
Thanks,
Hank


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

very nice resto. the new custom made impeller shaft is the best way to fly, if the original was bent. then you can make it from ultra strong material and it will never bend again.


----------

